# Visas and locations



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi...

Im hearing various numbers been thrown about concerning the length of time it takes to get a visa... anywhere from a couple of months to 2 to 3 years...


How long does it take (on average) to get temporary visa (3 years for example)?

How long does it take to get a permannanet visa?


Also... i hear Vancouver is very British... what is Tornoto like? Is French essential in Toronto?

and weather.... whats the average weather like in both Vancouver and Toronto?

Cheers!


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone?!??!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The CIC has a section on its website addressing the question of how long the paper processing should take: Application Processing Times: A Look at New Service Initiatives at CIC

It has been a while since I was last in Toronto, but it's unlikely you'd need to have French there. (Having French would certainly help.) It's only really in Quebec where French is "necessary" in the work environment. (And even there I'm not so sure.)

How "British" Toronto is is open to speculation. But it's a lovely city. Lots of residential buildings in the "downtown" area, and a good public transit system. Don't know Vancouver as well - was only there once. But both cities strike me as clean and very livable.

Weather is milder in Vancouver, though you can drive up to Whistler if you like the snow. Toronto can have pretty severe winters - bring your woolies!
Cheers,
Bev


----------

